# PM-1340 GT Threading



## V35B (May 23, 2020)

I have been thinking of getting a PM 1340 GT and retire the Hendey. It appears Matt sells a good machine, and takes care of his customers. My question is, it does not appear to have the capability to cut 11 1/2 threads, which I use on some pipe connections and tubing threads. Is there any change gears that anyone knows of that will make this possible?


----------



## mksj (May 23, 2020)

No, it is the one thread it will not cut. It will cut just about every other imperial and metric thread. The 1440GT will cut a 11.5 TPI. The GT series are a very nice lathes.


----------



## BtoVin83 (May 23, 2020)

If you could get a 46 tooth gear you might be able to pull it off, check the math


----------



## davidpbest (May 24, 2020)

Looks to me like
40    127
120    46
At Norton box positions B8 would get you to:   11.503

That 46 tooth gear does not come with the 1340, but might be able to special order it.


----------



## BtoVin83 (May 24, 2020)

46/127/40 should give you a ratio of 1.1 5 and using the 10 TPI should be 11.5


----------



## davidpbest (May 24, 2020)

Ii think we're saying the same thing.


----------



## mksj (May 24, 2020)

Anything is possible, but you would need to cut your own gear. I already did the thread chart for the available gears.


----------



## davidpbest (May 24, 2020)

Mark has the master formula on this.  Listen to him.  He can make a 46t gear as part of his VFD build.  I can make your oil distribution plate for the 1340 gearbox, and sell you the last MachTach kit I have on arbitrage, and Ariel can build your stand. I know a guy who does chrome plating in his garage for the custom Lista cab you will need for Ariel’s stand.  You’re covered dude.


----------



## V35B (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I thought it was probably a possibility. Now I have some things to think through before making the decision to go with this unit.


----------



## 7milesup (May 24, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> Mark has the master formula on this.  Listen to him.  He can make a 46t gear as part of his VFD build.  I can make your oil distribution plate for the 1340 gearbox, and sell you the last MachTach kit I have on arbitrage, and Ariel can build your stand. I know a guy who does chrome plating in his garage for the custom Lista cab you will need for Ariel’s stand.  You’re covered dude.


And after he does all that I can set him up with a divorce attorney.


----------



## mksj (May 24, 2020)

7milesup said:


> And after he does all that I can set him up with a divorce attorney.


Wife encourages it, makes her feel less guilty when buying stuff. At least it is less expensive then my toys.

There is a forum member Chevy Sampath who is making PM1340GT gears out of Acetal/Delrin and it significantly reduces the gear train noise, although I found impact grease also helps.  He may be able to make a 46T gear if it is a must have. He has a 1340GT and a PM-949, his shop is always immaculate, and so is David's. 

This is his post on the stock gears and then hit the -> to go to the second video with the gears he cut.

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B92OZuoJdQ0/


----------



## davidpbest (May 24, 2020)

Precision Matthews was able to source a non-standard gear for my PM1340 from the factory in Taiwan. Tell Matt at PM you need to thread 11.5 tpi as a requirement to purchasing a 1340.  He can make it happen.


----------



## V35B (May 24, 2020)

That sounds good, I will do so. Thanks for the info.


----------



## szenieh (May 27, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> Mark has the master formula on this.  Listen to him.  He can make a 46t gear as part of his VFD build.  I can make your oil distribution plate for the 1340 gearbox, and sell you the last MachTach kit I have on arbitrage, and Ariel can build your stand. I know a guy who does chrome plating in his garage for the custom Lista cab you will need for Ariel’s stand.  You’re covered dude.


Hello David,

I am interested in the MachTach kit. What's included in the kit and how much is it?

Thanks,

Salah


----------



## davidpbest (May 27, 2020)

I do not sell MachTach kits. Sorry.


----------



## parshal (May 28, 2020)

Wow, Mark, those Delrin gears are crazy quiet!


----------



## daveog (Jun 30, 2020)

Incidentally, I've seen some folks on eBay selling 3D printed lathe gears. Usually for the older machines, Logan, Atlas, Southbend, etc. But their listings say they will print any gear you need. Some also say they will replace them for free if they ever break. They are cheap and replaceable. I haven't tried them, but considered it when I had my Logan, because it was 100's of $$ for Logan gears and 10's of $$ for the printed ones. Just an idea.


----------



## V35B (Jun 30, 2020)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the 1340GT and also a 935. Now the wait begins. Delivery is looking like early September.


----------



## daveog (Jun 30, 2020)

Very nice machines!! Early September isn’t bad at all.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 30, 2020)

you guys are far different from me, I could not/would not wait 2 months under any condition.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 30, 2020)

I've had the same machines for a few years now. Still love 'em.


----------



## V35B (Jun 30, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> you guys are far different from me, I could not/would not wait 2 months under any condition.



The 935 will be here next week actually, but it will be September on the 1340. I still have my old lathe in the shop to use if needed. I normally would be chomping at the bit, but I have a lot going on right now anyway. My kid has a tractor restoration project going on, so we will be busy with that, and from what we took apart today, the mill will be pretty busy for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a 14 x 40 and have had to make some change gears to get various threads. Another option is an electronic leadscrew. 
There is a thread running here about it.  Clough42  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeKpbMimEGgLM_0tnghfoVw  on YouTube has some videos showing his development of one.
The ability to swap from Imperial to Metrickery  and any T.P.I or pitch you want plus any feed rate you want by pushing a few buttons is mighty appealing.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 1, 2020)

I would love to have a SB digital threading lathe (SB1009), but I'll need to win the lottery in order to get one.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jul 1, 2020)

wrmiller said:


> I would love to have a SB digital threading lathe (SB1009), but I'll need to win the lottery in order to get one.


I need a few more brain cells to fill the holes.


----------



## mksj (Jul 1, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> The ability to swap from Imperial to Metrickery and any T.P.I or pitch you want plus any feed rate you want by pushing a few buttons is mighty appealing.



Universal gearbox is mighty nice and covers almost all threads with no gear changes (except for DP), I have one on my ERL1340, also on the RML and TL versions. Time to upgrade :


			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-tlseries/


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 1, 2020)

Stop that!


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 1, 2020)

wrmiller said:


> Stop that!



Bahahaha.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 1, 2020)

You guys gave me an idea.  My PM1022 is a little noisy and I have a Prusa 3D printer.  Maybe I will get out my Taulman Nylon and print me up a few.


----------

